# Who ha used a Thundershirt?



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Sparked by the other thread and toying with the idea of getting one, I would like to ask....".........who has used one, for what reason and did it work, good or bad!


----------



## stusam85 (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry I can't give you any advice here .. but I would be really interested in reading the responses, as I am also thinking about getting a thundershirt for Wolfie who is very nervous during thunderstorms, fireworks and gunshots/bird scarers.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I have used one for both Mavis and Chester...more so Chester at training classes as he is dog reactive ...if I put it on him he instantly calms down..

. With Mavis it did work a little, but I made the huge mistake of only putting it on her when visiting the vets ...so, when i put it on her she associates it with the vets and is worse so I no longer use it..


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Meet Maya, she HATES fireworks to the point she runs and hides when she hears them, then she starts shaking, drooling and crying. We tried various herbal stuff and DAP plug in, didn't work. I was close to getting drugs to knock her out but of course that would become expensive. We decided to try a thundershirt, I was doubtfull i'll admit but I started using it and my god the results just got better and better every time I used it. I once couldn't find it when we heard fireworks going off and she was just laid there like it was nothing. I've even let her out the toilet with them going off and she's not been phased at all. Last year our neighbors let some off and I combined her thundershirt with some rescue remedy, she slept the whole time and it was only a few doors up.

I swear by 'em :thumbup:
















(these were taken on new years day while fireworks were going off)


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I have used one on Flynn for fireworks and Marty for the MOD's gun testing and each have responded great. Flynn used to be scared to walk after dark and very edgy so I put it on him a few times and now he doesn't need it any more. Will have it handy for the fireworks which will start in a few weeks and last til after the New Year.

Here's Flynn asleep by the patio doors while fireworks are going off! :thumbup:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

What a load of wuss's these Mals are eh?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Malmum said:


> What a load of wuss's these Mals are eh?


Big wusses :thumbup:

I plan to get one for Brody and his fear of strangers, mostly men. I think it'd be great for him not to get so scared and feel the need to shout at them


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I wish they made a 'Thunderhood' so as I could pop it over Flynns eyes when a dog comes into sight!"


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> Big wusses :thumbup:
> 
> I plan to get one for Brody and his fear of strangers, mostly men. I think it'd be great for him not to get so scared and feel the need to shout at them


would be interesting to see if it works for fear of strangers, if it does please let me know


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Having read the endorsements on this forum I have recomended them to a couple of friends with noise feared dogs. To my surprise they have both taken it to heart and are going to buy them. If we had known about them before rory would have had one. The UK supplier offers refunds up to 45 days and the returned shirts sent to a dog home. So if true its win win even if they dont work for your dog.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Malmum said:


> I wish they made a 'Thunderhood' so as I could pop it over Flynns eyes when a dog comes into sight!"


Probably not what you were thinking but they do make a 'calming cap ' which covers the eyes


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

pearltheplank said:


> Probably not what you were thinking but they do make a 'calming cap ' which covers the eyes


No - you're having me on aren't you? I'm off to search and if it's a joke - I'll be well embarrassed, lol!


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

It's true! Here you go....

Calming Caps For Dogs | Thundershirt.com


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol: I found it!










Can just picture Flynn walking down the street - thundershirt, calming cap and white stick! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh god :lol: that's killing me :thumbup:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ha ha ha - I know, I can just picture him - all macho wearing his 'gear' with his nutty mum smiling all the way, lol! :lol::lol:

Look out Flynn - mummys found a new gadget!


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Have one for Jackson but can't decide if it helps for reactiveness!! Haven't used it consistently because of weather - first too hot then p*****g with rain. He shivers when I put it on even if it's just to walk round house, but soon stops. On walks he varies anyway so hard to tell.


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

These look like they work a treat.


Only trouble is, we've had no thunder, nor fireworks, so I have no idea whether George is scared of it yet or not 


Time will tell.

SJ


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I am seriously thinking of getting one for Jake for when the fireworks start... he utterly freaks! So, I would really like this to help him. I just don't know if he would like to wear it  ... do people walk their dogs in them? I ask because one of the problems I had last year, was random fireworks going off at all time of the day, even in the morning! So, walking him became a bit of a nightmare, and he would bolt if he heard one...


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

lozzibear said:


> I am seriously thinking of getting one for Jake for when the fireworks start... he utterly freaks! So, I would really like this to help him. I just don't know if he would like to wear it  ... do people walk their dogs in them? I ask because one of the problems I had last year, was random fireworks going off at all time of the day, even in the morning! So, walking him became a bit of a nightmare, and he would bolt if he heard one...


I do know of people that do and we recent problems in town of kids throwing the little exploding things, I may bring it with me or have her wear it since the weather is cooler.


----------



## cazbah (Nov 2, 2009)

Alfie pre Thundershirt during thunderstorm (you can't see the trembles)








Alfie post Thundershirt during Thunderstorm (calmly sat in the window not trying to get in the under stairs cupboard) 









it's been great for thunder and fireworks


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I have walked Flynn in his and he doesn't mind a bit - in fact as the evenings get darker and fireworks will be potentially going off randomly I think I'll start using it again. Once had a rocket land at our feet in the middle of the day  and the great lump dragged me all up the road. He thought he was scared - I was cr*pping myself!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I've got one for Tiger and I love it!

I used it for him when I took him on the train. I'd actually packed it in my bag to see if it helped him with his reactivity with other dogs (I was gonna do the 1st half of the walk without the shirt and the 2nd half with the shirt and see if there was a difference) but, I happened to go to the beach on the quietest day of the year and we only came across one other dog, which he was fine with anyway!

Anyway, i'd actually forgotten I had the thundershirt in my bag - I felt awful because all the way there on the train, Tiger was terrified - he was panting, shaking, crying, licking his lips, yawning - he was so unhappy and I was dreading the return journey. Anyway, as we were stood at the train station waiting for the train home, I remembered I had his Thundershirt in my bag, I put it on him before we got on the train, I didn't think it'd work but thought it worth a try. No word of a lie - it was amazing. 10 minutes into the journey (it was just over an hours journey) he was flat out asleep in the middle of the aisle - people had to step over him to get off the train 

I know I sound like one of those cheesy adverts but I honestly cannot recommend the Thundershirt enough - if you are considering it, PLEASE give it a try! Plus they do the money back guarantee, so if it doesn't have any effect you can just send it back and you'll be no worse off


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Big wusses :thumbup:
> 
> I plan to get one for Brody and his fear of strangers, mostly men. I think it'd be great for him not to get so scared and feel the need to shout at them


This is exactly what I'm hoping to help Bailey with!


----------



## Maria 1970 (Jan 1, 2012)

My neighbor has a dog that is terrified of loud noises thunder, fireworks, gunshots etc. I saw these at the Bath and West show last year so I bought one for her to try. We put it on when shooting nearby began and it worked beautifully, no more trembling or urinating out of fear and by the time bonfire night came round she was even happy to venture outside and do her business while it was all going on around her.
I was impressed by the team selling them as they were very honest and made it quite clear that whilst it works very well for some dogs some don't respond to it at all.:thumbsup:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Alfie hates the thunder and heavy rain so i got one in hope but somewhat doubtful however when i put it on he stops hopping around barking in a high pitch and stands and sits still so it's great in my book!:thumbup:


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

This thread is great. I wish I knew about it years ago when my Sophie was alive, she used to have to be sedated when fireworks were on or she would send herself barmy.

I think Simba & Gemma are okay with fireworks, but Flint is a little nervy.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

It's done nothing for Freddie :thumbdown: I feel so disappointed.
I'm going to keep trying with it, but feel like he's a bit of a lost cause.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

stusam85 said:


> Sorry I can't give you any advice here .. but I would be really interested in reading the responses, as I am also thinking about getting a thundershirt for Wolfie who is very nervous during thunderstorms, fireworks and gunshots/bird scarers.


these are also the reasons i asked about the thundershirt plus vet visits was stressful for my dog.
im pleased to say they do work, my dog is now calmer and im no longer worried about fireworks this year.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

It seems it has helped more dogs than it hasn't?! Mine arrived this morning, so we will see how and if it works for us


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

We've just got one for Sox. So far we've only put it on in the house, when he's calm, so he associates it with something good. We've yet to take him out in the car with it on, which is where his anxiety is the worst  I REALLY hope it helps! Will probably be taking him out in it by the end of the week, so I can update


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I suggested these to a friend for his collie he finally got one and she came out in it last night. A few fireworks went off on the way home and rather than dropping to the floor and refusing to move she stopped, looked at us and carried on . Was very impressed unless that was just a fluke. She also seemed calmer in the pub, she is well used to the environment but always sits there hyper alert and staring at any other dogs, last night she wasn't as bothered. He was concerned that she might be too hot being a very fluffy collie but she didn't appear to be.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I have one for Holly, she was terrified of thunder and fireworks but since this time last year she has lost a lot of her hearing and only hears the whizzes and shrill ones.
I have plugged in the DAP as that helped as well. It has been very quiet this year so far so I am hoping she will be OK


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I only wish we had known about them for Rory, but he was the same as Holly in his later years and couldn't hear anything, one bonus to going deaf


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Molly gets quite scared around people she doesn't no, and also when in the car she gets sick, would it work for both these things or?


(sorry to hijack)


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

We found that it did have some effect on Sox, but not enough. He would still cry while in the car & find it very traumatic and stressful. Next stop, DAP?  Glad it's helped others though & I'll still recommend it to try. It has a money back guarantee so you don't really lose out if it doesn't help.


----------



## Sandrasmith765 (Nov 1, 2012)

My dog, Droopy hates fireworks. He is really scared and stressed during fireworks. I get worried because I try to spend a lot of time with him but he still keeps running here and there. I tried using thundershirt before but it didn't work well. I hope I can use all advice that I got and make him feel more calm and relaxed. I came across many tips to keep pets safe during fireworks in forums and by reading articles. Good luck everyone and take care of your pets. Keep them safe


----------

